# Compare Motorhome Insurance



## Admin (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a website like go compare that allows you to compare motorhome insurance rather than ringing round?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not that I am aware of Phil. I ended up with Comfort and am paying less than I do for the B. car


----------



## Dezi (Jan 27, 2011)

Phil said:


> Is there a website like go compare that allows you to compare motorhome insurance rather than ringing round?


 


Not a website, but one of the motorhome mags (Somebody help me out with the name please) does an excellent comparison of all the top providers each year. 

Dezi


----------



## AndyC (Jan 27, 2011)

Dezi said:


> Not a website, but one of the motorhome mags (Somebody help me out with the name please) does an excellent comparison of all the top providers each year.
> 
> Dezi


The now defunct Motorcaravan Magazine used to do this.

AndyC


----------



## John H (Jan 27, 2011)

If you google "motorhome insurance" then all the standard comparison sites (gocompare, compare the market etc) appear. I haven't used any of them and don't know if they cover all the possibilities but presumably they will give you a reasonable spread.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, WhichMotorhome is the magazine & the last full insurance comparison revue that I have is March 2010. 

I understand that one revue is produced each year around the same time.

Dezi


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks

maybe we should have a thread to find out which insurance companies people use a see what their opinions are to give people a guide.


----------



## sundown (Jan 27, 2011)

Phil said:


> thanks
> 
> maybe we should have a thread to find out which insurance companies people use a see what their opinions are to give people a guide.


 

what a great idea, it could, and probably will, 
save quite few quid for many members.
Maybe you should consider putting it in a 
"members only" category
After all, If people could save ££££s
by reading the thread
then why not re-direct £15 of their savings to 
"Wildcamping"


----------



## John H (Jan 27, 2011)

It might sound good in theory but in practice it is difficult to see how it would work. Everybody has different needs and circumstances - age, length of driving experience, accident record, size of engine, size of van, age of van, extent of use, country of use, location of storage, etc etc. That is why the comparison sites ask you so many questions. And the information they have is constantly being updated; ours would not be. It is clear from previous threads that a company which is regarded as the bees knees by one poster wouldn't be touched with a barge pole by the next. For what its worth, I use Safeguard and have found it to be the cheapest and best for my needs and circumstances (just over £300 currently for a five year old 3.5 tonne van and with 12 months European cover, including breakdown recovery)


----------



## sundown (Jan 27, 2011)

I still think its a good idea
as many people are new to motorhomes
and don't know where to start looking for Insurance.
a thread like this could, at least, give them the names of some 
insurance companies recomended by members
so they could do their own "go compare"
ps. I am also with safeguard, which I find, suits my needs best!


----------



## John H (Jan 27, 2011)

sundown said:


> I still think its a good idea
> as many people are new to motorhomes
> and don't know where to start looking for Insurance.
> a thread like this could, at least, give them the names of some
> ...


 
Fair enough, but if all you want is the names of companies that are used by members then that information is already in this forum - we don't need another thread.


----------



## AyGee (Feb 4, 2011)

*Compare Insurance*

I've just renewed my MH insurance. There doesn't seem to be a comparison web site for MH's, so after ringing round I came up with the following:-
SAGA - £947.40
Adrian Flux - £895.64
Safe Guard - £510.92
Comfort - £371.07
SureTerm - £ 271.46

OK so I nearly wrote off my company car in 2008 but these were all for the same cover.  Guess who got my business!

AyGee


----------



## milton (Feb 4, 2011)

I am new to owning a motorhome and found the insurance business a minefield.  One major problem I had was the need for business use due to being self-employed in a small way and using my wendy-house on wheels as accommodation on site - most didn't want to know, including Safeguard - they told me nobody ever uses a motorhome for business use because it is only a leisure vehicle, and they quoted me £400 anyway!
In the end I went with NFU Mutual who have insured my car for years: they added the van on to my existing car policy: only increased the premium by about £150, and don't have a problem with including business use.  They seem to be a sensible company and very easy to deal with.  The only problem for some people will be they don't seem to like some postcode areas that are attached to cities, mainly because they were originally only for the National Farmers Union (we are not farmers but we do wear muddy wellies!)

Gillian (half of Milton's crew)


----------



## Deleted member 2752 (Feb 5, 2011)

I use to be with Safeguard, but with an older Campervan their prices went up. I am now with Caravanwise not the cheapest but when my van was stolen - and recovered some 6 weeks later they were actually paying me out! They paid with no question everything that I had claimed - even when I found some of the items I thought were in the van, I told them to cancel the claim on these items, but they still paid me.

The standard of service I received from them gave me comfort that I wouldnt have hassle at any time in the future, if I were to be unlucky again.

So I pay that bit more for peace of mind.


----------



## Brian Evans (Feb 6, 2011)

Phil said:


> Is there a website like go compare that allows you to compare motorhome insurance rather than ringing round?


 
Try RH Specialist Insurance Division , P.O. Box 3203 , Brentwood , Essex , CM14 4GG . Tel no 01277 206911 . No fancy website just a phone call will get you a quote . We Insure all our vehicles with them a 4x4 a Classic Car , a MG ZR and the motorhome  .Great prices and cover . I think our Autotrail Miami 2008 , including European Breackdown is costing around £260 per year .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lunnie said:


> I use to be with Safeguard, but with an older Campervan their prices went up. I am now with Caravanwise not the cheapest but when my van was stolen - and recovered some 6 weeks later they were actually paying me out! They paid with no question everything that I had claimed - even when I found some of the items I thought were in the van, I told them to cancel the claim on these items, but they still paid me.
> 
> The standard of service I received from them gave me comfort that I wouldnt have hassle at any time in the future, if I were to be unlucky again.
> 
> So I pay that bit more for peace of mind.


    i am with the same company my premium last year was only 195 quid fully comp .its nice to know that they are good with any claims you may have as some companies are somewhat dubious.


----------



## michael beck (Mar 16, 2011)

I was with Scenic (and Axa underwritten)  last year @£175 and 5000mls max ( Hymer S560 1992), this year they wanted £245, I managed to get them down to £193.
Adrian Flux do a special deal for Islanders who have a car with them so this year I have gone with them @£183 fully comp, that is still restricted mileage and the van in storage during the bad months (all 6 of them) and me with 4 speeding points.

They probably know the Missus does all the driving from the passenger seat though


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Comfort European cover is for a full year as standard other insurers restrict it to 30 days, am I right?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 13, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Comfort European cover is for a full year as standard other insurers restrict it to 30 days, am I right?


 
Correct for Euro Breakdown (RAC Commercial if over 3500kg).  Six months (186) limit in any one country though on Full-Timing cover but not need to return to UK.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Apr 13, 2011)

*Insurance*

Hi  I use saga ins found them cheapest last 3 years £243 for new camper & me nearly 65 clean license and 60% no claims .I always check several other companies then offer saga to match or I would change, they have always come down nearly to the best other quote.


----------



## John H (Apr 13, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Comfort European cover is for a full year as standard other insurers restrict it to 30 days, am I right?


 
Safeguard give 12 months European cover as standard - that is why we are with them.


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't picked up my motor home yet, I'm still perusing insurers but I've had a firm quote from Comfort of £318.00 + £58.00 for breakdown cover. That gives me 365 days cover in Europe. It's for a '98 Herald with Transit 2.5 Diesel. Any suggestions as to where I might get a better quote giving the same cover please?


----------



## robert b (Apr 15, 2011)

*motorhome         insurance*

i have found that caravan guard give realy good deals i have been with them four five years . had caravan insured first then motor home


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just had an on-line quote from Safeguard £326, inc 365 days European cover + AA breakdown cover, I elected to pay first £250 of claims. The only thing I don't know is if it has a limit on annual mileage, I need up 10K per annum. I'm still looking 

Edit: I just called Safeguard, it's unlimited mileage.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm with Frank Pickles, have no no-claims as I have had a company car for the last 10 years but for a 17 year old Fiat Ducato 1.9td they insured me for £172 with 90 days cover abroad.

Pretty good I think.


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 16, 2011)

Haaamster said:


> I'm with Frank Pickles, have no no-claims as I have had a company car for the last 10 years but for a 17 year old Fiat Ducato 1.9td they insured me for £172 with 90 days cover abroad.
> 
> Pretty good I think.


 
Hi Haaamster, Does that include breakdown cover?
-


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 16, 2011)

No sorry, I joined The AA for that £180, wish I had joined ADAC instead,they are much cheaper.
Had to call the AA when I broke down in Germany they used ADAC anyway


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thus far, I'm going with Safeguard, they tick all my boxes.


----------



## joncris (Apr 19, 2011)

*Sure Term*

I'm a 1st timer & went with Sure Term great rate & within days had my 1st claim.They have been great let me take it to a local repairer. Cost over 2K approved within a couple of days


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 19, 2011)

Haaamster said:


> No sorry, I joined The AA for that £180, wish I had joined ADAC instead,they are much cheaper.
> Had to call the AA when I broke down in Germany they used ADAC anyway


 
I have always been with ADAC, still am, though I now live in Cornwall. Perhaps you can change over on your next renewal, or, is it possible to cancel, get a refund on the months remaing and join the ADAC?


----------



## Devonlad (Apr 19, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Thus far, I'm going with Safeguard, they tick all my boxes.



I am just about to leave them, getting a better terms & deal with Discover Leisure,
Bessacarr 765 -  3.85t, 7.3m for only £165.52 - including IPT, safeguard £454 

282 days  European, Well pleased


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 14, 2011)

John H said:


> It might sound good in theory but in practice it is difficult to see how it would work. Everybody has different needs and circumstances - age, length of driving experience, accident record, size of engine, size of van, age of van, extent of use, country of use, location of storage, etc etc. That is why the comparison sites ask you so many questions. And the information they have is constantly being updated; ours would not be. It is clear from previous threads that a company which is regarded as the bees knees by one poster wouldn't be touched with a barge pole by the next. For what its worth, I use Safeguard and have found it to be the cheapest and best for my needs and circumstances (just over £300 currently for a five year old 3.5 tonne van and with 12 months European cover, including breakdown recovery)


 
I totally agree with you, no driver, requirements type of motorhome, value etc are the same and therefore direct comparison on a blog would be very difficult to comply, just form members experiences. it would be better trying to contact "Compare the Market .com to include MH's.

My cost comparison with Safeguard has resulted that my cost was quotes over £350 and with another company only £250. I had the same huge varience in last years quote too. Safeguard, do not give me the best quote.

PS.My insurance also includes Euro cover, Breakdown recovery, £60 excess on windscreen and £250 general excess.


----------



## shawbags (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi ,i know this thread is a few months old.I have just insured with FRANK PICKLES ,1.9 Citroen relay 2001 home conversion ,£170 fully comp as second vehicle,£100 exess,Limited to 5000 miles and that was with an sp30 for speeding (45 in a 30 limit and £60 fine ) and an accident this year,ask for Barry,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 15, 2011)

shawbags said:


> Hi ,i know this thread is a few months old.I have just insured with FRANK PICKLES ,1.9 Citroen relay 2001 home conversion ,£170 fully comp as second vehicle,£100 exess,Limited to 5000 miles and that was with an sp30 for speeding (45 in a 30 limit and £60 fine ) and an accident this year,ask for Barry,cheers Shawbags.


 
i am also with frank pickles swift sundance 590. on a ducato chasis. fully comp. plus contents and awning cover ..£190.  saving me a packet.. his office is in otley. 
well worth a phone call. saved my friend over £200 on his cheapst quote.  as well..:goodluck:


----------



## defitzi (Jan 26, 2012)

:welcome:
Oyez oyez  :welcome::wave:  'ting is  what a bout a wee section then from our own in fo about which insurance companies won't  insure what ?
per example   I have two vans One is a Northways converted ( via John Knight) Mercedes Vito 1998 I have it with Shield. Shield however wouldn't take my classic Autosleepers 1984 Renault Rimini so that's with Fluix( almost exactly the same quotes circa £215 . Other companies wouldn't take me 'cos I am 75 (and dancing too):dance:.
Or a list of who WILL take what-basics like age ( van and or driver etc) .
decent discounts for two more more vans.....or van and car; alternate vehicle use ( will ANYONE quote for this?) ..allthese sort of things that you have to fill out a bloody cheeky and involved form to get an answer you want  to saVE TIJME WASTE :

'nother useful bit info  who restrficts time abroad......too many allow only 90 days which n ot enough for a good  Euro tour if you retired or have time off.:cool1::juggle: 
Maybe thjat's the way to go?


----------

